# I'm going freakin' crazy with this bell ringing....



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Have I created a monster? 

I know I've read that you need to take them out each and every time they ring the bells, but really...every few minutes??!! She not only rings the bells to go potty she rings them so after I coat up, put my shoes on and go out the door, she can run around me to grab a ball of yarn on the sofa when I'm knitting...to investigate something disgusting that died and left feathers and probably putrifying flesh under our magnolia tree (DH will have to clean that one up...if he ever gets home...)...and tonight she's doing it in the hopes she can run back in the house to get my plate of Chinese food I'm eating in the sunroom. She's sneaky 

I mean really, will the incessant bell ringing go on forever? She only gets a treat and praise if she goes potty but that doesn't seem to stop her from ringing constantly. She is getting exercise and plenty of play time so it can't be extreme boredom.

Anyone else have this problem with the bells? I feel as if she's training me, not vice versa! Ay first it was cute, but not so much now!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan,

Hang in there. It does wear off - it is new to her right now and she has the power to make everyone jump. Plus she gets to go outside when she wants to - this is new and she likes it...

Sissy is 3 yrs. old - she, too was a constant bell ringer but it gradually decreased and she still rings the bell but it is a lot less. On a normal day she just rings when she wants to go out. Sometimes she sees the neighbors dogs and wants to go out and torment them. 

I have to say, Sissy potty trained in just a few days and she never has accidents in the house and hasn't since the first month we got her.

They are really smart and catch on quick.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh yes, I am trained by the bell. I call them "cookie bells" because even though Brady was potty trained at 4 months old, DH still insists upon giving cookies everytime he goes potty. Brady will go out and make the slightest tinkle and then come back and sit by the drawer and wait for a cookie. He has calmed down with the bell, but there are days where he will constantly ring them. If I don't respond, he will then scratch at the door:frusty. It does get better though. I have to admit, when he is in one of "those moods" I don't always respond to the bell. I guess I am not as well trained as Brady might like:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Boy, I hate to say this, but Cooper will be two in a couple days, and there are nights when he rings the bell every fifteen minutes. Lily is getting too much attention? Ring the bell. Dad won't rub his belly? Ring the bell. And for us anyway, it's even worse when it's nice outside.

Usually if we tell him we're coming, he'll stop ringing and wait, but if we just ignor him, he'll ring it harder and harder until I'm sure he's going to knock it off the wall!

For Cooper it's more of a "I want to go outside" bell, rather than a "I need to go out to potty" bell.:frusty:

Beverly


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Would it help if, before you open the door, you snap a leash on her? That way, if she doesn't potty or start to look for a potty spot within a reasonable time then you can take her back inside. That might cut down on the trickery, though I hope it wouldn't end up with an accident indoors because she didn't get a real chance to do her business. I suppose you would know if she's serious or just playing around.

Wanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, Maddie's a manipulative bell-ringer too. :biggrin1: She'll always ring the bells when she has to go out. That's great. But she'll ring when she's hungry too (after she's thrown her food bowl across the room). She'll ring when she wants to play (since it will make me get up and go to her). We have the "barking paw" in the bedroom in case she ever needs to go out at night. She tends to lie on it to make it bark constantly when she's not sleepy and wants to continue the play session. I have to ignore it when I *know* she's been out and taken care of everything. I'll just tell her "no". She'll just give up then. However, I did take her out every single time when I was training her. Its just that now, she's doing everything she can to train me! :laugh:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I stopped giving treats to Houston a few months ago for ringing the bell. So, the bell ringing for treats wore off. He still rings it if he wants to go out and play. He's not too bad though.

Although the first snowfall, he thought the snow was great and kept ringing it every 15 minutes. :frusty: Also, a few months ago my DH was cooking steaks on the grill and the bells were a ringing. I thought he was going to break it.

You have to admit, once they catch on to it, they are manipulitive little buggers.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

These stories are funny. I have never used the bells but can imagine how once they catch on to it they will use it to their advantage. I bet it is really hard when you are still potty training, not to metion its cold outside right now. Good luck Jan and thanks for the laughs this morning everyone.


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

That's funny! All of my dogs use the 'potty bell' and go through a phase where they test out what happens when I ring it. Eventually it settled down although my experience is similar in that they ring it when they are not getting enough attention. I'm constantly amazed and amused at how clever they are!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been wondering why Kodi has been constantly going into the den with my DH and barking his fool head off. 

Well, DH finally fessed up. He said that Kodi goes in and rings the bells. DH ignores him, because he is doing it about every 15 mins. ound: I told DH he should have told me what was happening. Now, I will take the bells down for a few hours a day and maybe he will stop doing this.

I'm so proud of Kodi. :thumb:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Marie, I do think the bells sped up the potty training so that is a good thing. Good to know the incessant bell ringing stops but I do hope it's before she's 3 yr old 

Karen, cookie bells, lol! I've noticed Tessa will squeeze out a drop just to get a treat too, lol!! 

Beverly, Tessa gets aggressive with the bells too if I don't get there quick enough 

Wanda, I don't need to leash her, I go out with her each and every time and when I see she just wants to sniff around, eat grass and mulch, etc, I go back in. She can't stand for me to be out of her sight so she follows me in. Then moments later...she'll ring the @$#%& bells again. However, the leash would stop the running around me back in the house to grab my yarn or food :biggrin1:

Jeanne, thanks for the tip...now I know NOT to get the barking paw ound:

Rita, I've never given treats for ringing the bell so that can't be it. We're grilling steaks later today so we'll see what happens :biggrin1:

Carol, honestly, no amount of attention is enough!! I think Tessa needs a little brother soon to play with  But yes, they are clever. I was just having a conversation yesterday with my 22 yo DS. He said dogs can't reason, I said they can. Anyone who's seen her manipulate me to get me away from my yarn, not once, but multiple times, so she could get it has to know that dogs CAN reason and think through strategy!! It's a good thing Tessa is sooo cute, eh? 

Michele, let me know if taking the bells down will help. I'm just so afraid to do it. I just know once I take them down she'll pee in the house!

Leann, glad we are a source of amusement for you:biggrin1:

I did a little research last night and some sites tell you to crate them if they ring the bells and don't go potty. I'm thinking it will make her hate her crate so I don't think I'll use that method.

I wish I could say it was better this morning, but no, she's relentless!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it does get better.My boys both ring the bell,and they go out every single time,no matter what.I put them on the chain and say "go potty". The bells will drive you nuts for a little while Jan,but make sure you enforce "go potty" and praise when she does,nothing when she doesn't.Always make her go out when she rings them,no matter how insane it seems. If she goes out to goof off, no praise. She'll get it.

It sounds like Brady rings for cookies......:laugh: I've never used treats,just praise.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady most definately rings for treats. But, I can't complain because he is perfectly potty trained! If only I could train DH to not give out treats everytime, it would be great. If there is a website for that, please let me knowound:. I have to say though, it does get better as they get older. It grows old for them too I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

This constant bell ringing sounds like a toddlers version of constantly saying "momma" all the time! They know the bell is something that puts the attention on them. They can't talk, so they just want you to figure out what it is they want.

Sophie crashes into the vinyl curtains everytime she really needs to go out, and she'll slam the kitchen cabinet until someone feeds her.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, I am so glad that it isn't just Linus that knows how to manipulate his owner! I hung up the bells and tried to teach him to use them, and just about when I decided he may never be potty trained, he rings them all the time! And we do get up and let him out. And he is now totally potty trained. I think he just wanted to be in control! LOL.


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Roxie learned to use the bell in only 3 days when we first brought her home. She also was ringing the bell every 5 minutes! I took her out everytime for a couple of days, but as I put her on a leash and go with her, it got to be a drag as I knew she didn't have to go. It was driving me crazy too. In the middle of dinner - ok, here we go! I've put the bell up for a while. I still ring it myself when I take her out. I'm thinking in the spring when the weather gets better, I'll put it back down for her.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Sally not only rings it when she wants to go potty ,but also rings it when the cats want in or out. I always use a leash when she rings it so if she doesn't go within a couple of minutes I take her back in.

David


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm Really glad this thread showed up. I was about to start bell training and now I've decided to stick with the dance Smarty does when she wants something. She will dance or sit up and wave her paws until you go with her: to the door is potty time, to the kitchen is water or food, to the stairs is looking for DH and picking up a toy is play time. At least there is no noise involved.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Sandi, I would say if she's already figured out a way to let you know then stay with it! But the bells aren't annoying at all. They are a tinkle and sometimes I have trouble even hearing them.


----------



## Soygal (Dec 31, 2007)

Great info....I am planning on using the bell method also. It's great to see all the puppies and not so puppies antics shine through with such a silly tool! eace:


----------

